# new member- Autoquest 320



## tan-all-over (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi folks, just found and joined this great site. Came across it by accident by clicking on related items. What a good place to be. We own a Elddis autoquest 320 and have wild camped many times.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 20, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the wildys
ask away 
you have a lot of info available here
and a few mad yins as well


weez
Tony


----------



## tan-all-over (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Tony, (so nice to get a responce so quick) Autoquest 320


----------



## 888dee (Aug 20, 2009)

welcome in, take a seat, stay a while


----------



## lenny (Aug 20, 2009)

Hiya Autoquest, I also found this site by accident 2 years ago , and its gone from strength to strength.

Welcome and Enjoy


----------



## ajs (Aug 20, 2009)

autoquest320 said:


> Hi folks, just found and joined this great site. Came across it by accident by clicking on related items. What a good place to be. We own a Elddis autoquest 320 and have wild camped many times.


 
wusser eh...where abouts in wusser..

i'll pop over fer tea and a sticky bun.. fanks

regards
aj

OH... welcome te the site


----------



## tan-all-over (Aug 21, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks everybody for the welcome, I can see this site being my main site. Look forward to the many things it has to offer, Autoquest 320


----------



## maingate (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello Autoquest. Like you I am a newbie and I think this site is excellent as I have not wild camped before. As I have 4 Whippets and a Pug, I need lots of local knowledge of an area before I arrive. My little darlings are doing their best to keep the Rabbit population to manageable proportions but I do not trust them with larger farm animals when off the lead. It will be mostly seaside locations for us.
      I will give you one tip though. Click on "Filthy tent campers" on the opening page and you will see that this site has attracted some weird and wonderful members.

I do like a heated debate!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome Autoquest. This is a brill site - keep asking any questions you want there are folk (mad or otherwise) ready to help.


----------



## tan-all-over (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks to all for the welcome, we have wild camped mostly behind country pubs after getting the pub owners permission ofcause. We order a meal and then ask if we can park up for the night. This needs checking to see that you can park out of the way and there is enough room. Also check you do not park too close to any machinery like fridges or the like as we once did, only to realize in the middle of the night when its all quiet that this can be heard only to well. The other place has been on 24 hour supermarket car parks. Make sure you do not park too near the bottle bank bins, again something we have done. People seem to make a point of throwing them in making them smash (or that is how it sounds at six am)        We advoid laybys and when parked up never put the steering locks on......in case we need to get away quickly. I wonder where other wild campers prefer to wild camp. Please let me know. Autoquest 320. How interesting this site is. Give us a wave if you see us.!!!    PS..........hope you do not think I am telling granma how to suck eggs. regards Autoquest


----------



## Pioneer (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi autoquest320,
welcome to the site and enjoy.
Checkout other Pub stopovers in the Forums, lots available.
I ask to stay over if we eat and drink before ordering, that way we can always move on to another, that will allow us to stay

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Aug 31, 2009)

autoquest320 said:


> we have wild camped mostly behind country pubs after getting the pub owners permission ofcause. Autoquest


 

 expect the qty of locations in the pub stopovers section to go up signifficantly with you on board..

..and i'll be waivin at every autoquest 320 i see from now on..

welcome... enjoy 

 regards 
aj


----------



## Spud1859 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------

